# Identify this shrimp?? - plus extra photos



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not sure what kind this one is.... can anyone help? Is it just a cherry? 

















Here are some of my crs, and cherry babies in the same tank, regular tap water.









My newest edition : Zebra / super Tigers, sorry for quality of shot - must practice more. lol


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That cherry has some very interesting pattern, definitely worth breeding to see what happens. Its tail has bee shrimp type of pattern. Looks like a female, time will tell...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

interesting


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Would you think this to be a neo or caridina? It is in a tank with cherries and crs - so it will breed with which ever it is, I guess the only way to tell for sure is try to separate it and put it with 1 female of either cherry or crs. I have not seen this one berried, but I don't see it all the time. It hides well, and this tank can mostly be viewed from one end only. It was a hitch hiker on a piece of wood with Java moss, that I bought at my very first auction.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The tail definitely shows the signs of a caridina but body shape of a Neocaridina. Maybe it's neither, and a completely different species since it's a hitch hiker.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe that is a Malaya shrimp or better known as Rainbow shrimp.
They come in different colors, look a lot like the Neos, but has the racing stripe down the back. They are bigger than Neos and have a more pointy look to their heads, sort of a straight line.

Congrats on the Tigers, definitely Super tigers with the orange head and tail.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe that is a Malaya shrimp or better known as Rainbow shrimp.
They come in different colors, look a lot like the Neos, but has the racing stripe down the back. They are bigger than Neos and have a more pointy look to their heads, sort of a straight line.

Here's a link that will explain about them more than I can, with pictures and Yes is is definitely a Malaya. I had a few before thats why I recognised it.

http://www.aquariumdomain.com/viewFreshwaterInvertSpecies.php?invert_freshwater_id=22#

Congrats on the Tigers, definitely Super tigers with the orange head and tail.


----------

